# CaseIH 4230 1997 4X4



## mesillakid (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi,
I'm looking at a 1997 4230 and many of the levers are no longer identified (it's a little beat up). Two questions:
1) where can I find a operator's manual for this model; and
2) this is a 4-wheel drive machine...is it always in 4-wheel drive?...or is there a lever present which puts it into 2-wheel drive?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm going to take a guess here on the 4WD. I believe it is normally 2WD, and 4WD is engaged with a hydraulic clutch pack. This evidently is done with a solenoid valve, so there must be a switch somewhere to control it. Typically in many modern tractors the 4WD is spring applied and hydraulically released. That does not seem to be the case with the 4230.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Take look at tractordata.com for more specs.


----------

